# Dog pulled wire out of electric blanket



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I didn't know if this should go into the off-topic thread or not. I was hoping I might get a quicker answer here.

One of the three, probably one of the two Chi dogs (probably the smallest one, Proud Mex-USA since he likes to chew on plastic) is the culprit of somehow pulling out a wire out from the electric blanket I just bought a week ago. The wire is sticking out from the middle of the blanket about a foot.

Is this dangerous? Can the blanket still be used with one wire that is broken? I thought that maybe just the one wire wouldn't keep the rest of the blanket from functioning. The light on the control still comes on.

BTW, it was turned off when he did it. I'd initially thought of leaving it on for them if they wanted to get under it but now I know that is out of the question. 

Should I trash it now or could the broken wire cause a short?


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

well er i wouldnt let them anywhere near it when its on. cause now that they know they can chew on the wire, they could do it freely. i'd just be extremely careful. or don't risk it and throw it out.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd be afraid the broken wire could start a fire on the fabric of the blanket.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would throw it out. If they don't hurt themselves it can very easily start a fire. I would look out for the safety of yourself and your babies and just buy a new one.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Right, I think it's best to throw it out as well. Even with it turned off he'll still bite into the plastic and then the wire inside. I had thought about using it at least while I was there but then again, if it gets a short, it could set us on fire. I don't think I should get another one because he could do the same thing to it. He must've felt the ridge of the wire with his paw and just chewed into the fabric and got it. One can really feel the pattern of the wires through the material so it's easy to see how it felt it so very easily. Dang, never thought that would happen!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I had an electric blanket catch on fire one time and almost burned my house down. I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warnings and reinforcement that it should be trashed. I normally donate each and every item possible but this can be a hazard to someone and there's no promise that another person wouldn't turn the heat on - to the trash it must go.

May I ask how most electric blankets are? I've not used one in years. Are there some that the wires are more embedded into the blanket material, thicker material? I bought this one at Wal-Mart and it was a Sunbeam. I know there's more expensive ones but are most with the wires covered with a more thicker material? I'm about 21 miles from a Wal-Mart and through mountains so it's not like I can just run over and check out the variety of blankets is why I'm asking about the different qualities of blankets. I really don't need to chance spending money to just run risk of it being torn up and a possible fire. There's really no way to keep it between two blankets because they like to play on the bed and get under the blankets so the blankets end up in disarray. 

It might be best to just add additional blankets and forget the electric one since I can't supervise all the time.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

You could also use heatpads, they are safe and cordless.
You just pop them in the microwave and the stay warm for hours.
My 2 love them! x


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't use the heating pads. This blanket was for them and _me too_ for nightime. The dogs won't stay put in one area and so the heat pads would get moved around. It's a good suggestion but they'll just have to revert back to the blanket routine. It's mainly the smallest one that likes to get under a blanket during the day, more than the other ones. They'll be okay. Not sure about me! (lol)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought about electric blanket..but have resorted to ..down. I just add another comforter to the bed..lol. Quite the pile now..but each layer is added warmth. I would be so happy if this cold weather just goes away.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a mattress pad heater on my bed. I even have it under another mattress pad so a pupster could never get ahold of a wire, it is soooooo wonderful..you should look into it. they are about the same price as electric blankets. You will be very pleased.


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie (Aug 15, 2008)

Chiboymom said:


> I have a mattress pad heater on my bed. I even have it under another mattress pad so a pupster could never get ahold of a wire, it is soooooo wonderful..you should look into it. they are about the same price as electric blankets. You will be very pleased.


*Yep, this is what we use as well.... even under a thick mattress pad, it keeps everyone toasty warm!! 

For daytime when the babies are up and about, I use the little Snuggle Safe discs.... hard plastic, tucked into their blankets.... 5 minutes in the microwave and they stay cuddly warm for more than 12 hours!

Emma always has one of these with her in her crib - she's tiny and practically hairless - so the Snuggle Safe disc keeps her crib at the perfect temperature!  *


----------

